
Show HN: Desk.Fit – Powering healthy Desk Environments (curated list for now) - elviz
https://github.com/SaschaKrause/Desk.Fit.Curated
======
elviz
Greeting fellow desk heroes.

I'm building [http://Desk.Fit](http://Desk.Fit) out of frustration.

I sit on my desk for 8 hours a day. I look around the office and I see people
doing the same. Bent over the keyboard for hours, sitting on chairs that just
doesn't feel right.

I look outside the window, and what I see is dozens of office buildings, with
hundreds of offices and thousands of office workers. Everyone of them is
risking their health in the long run. Most of them know this already, but
almost nobody acts accordingly.

Don't get me wrong, I choose to work on a desk. But I started to feel
unhealthy some time ago because of how I spent my time in the office. I really
want to change things for myself and the people around me.

Experts say you should invest into a really good mattress because you spend
one third of your day sleeping on it. That's also what I did. But I would like
to go further, as another third of the day I spent in the office.

So I looked around to see what is already out there that could help me. I
categorised all those products and services and created a curated list out of
it (that is basically the research I did for Desk.Fit). I hope that this might
be of value for others as well.

I'm trying a lot of those products and services my self. I'll blog about my
experiences with them and put this also into a newsletter (You can sign up at
[http://desk.fit](http://desk.fit)). That said, my main goal is to create
products that will look at healthy desk environment solutions from a new
angle. My research showed me that there are a lot of half-baked solutions out
there.

With todays technology and user focused design methods, there could be done so
much more to help people. From easy things like providing healthy snacks
during the day, to small exercises that can be performed without the need to
stop working, to proper desk light, eye-resting reminders and much much more.

I'm happy for any kind of feedback. Thanks for reading

